# Thinking of getting a SP101 in 22LR but concerned about trigger pull



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello,

Thinking of moving into the revolver arena and like the looks of the SP101. Saw one in Bass Pro but did not pick it up.

I have read a few reviews about the heavy trigger pull in double action mode. Is it that hard?

I would like to give it a try but dont think Bass Pro would let me dry fire a pistol even with those practice bullets.

Anyone out there have any comments about the trigger pull?

I dont want to have to pay a gunsmith more $ to fix something that I already paid over 600$ for new.
Thanks,
Bob


----------



## NovaJoe (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes, the trigger pull is unbearable. I replaced the springs in mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildcatter (Feb 12, 2018)

I have never had any trouble perfecting the double and single action Ruger triggers, all are capable of being as fine as any trigger from any revolver with some simple polishing and spring replacement. I only use the wolf trigger return springs, lightening the hammer spring only makes ignition less reliable, and slows locktime. The SPl GP and Super Redhawk. But the Redhawk is capable of the finest double action pull of any revolver from any manufacturer, but will because of it's design be slightly heavy for single action.

with some experience I have been able to modify the factory springs in the SP GP and Super to create very nice single and double action but polishing every bearing surface and the sear and the trigger and hammer usually are the biggest problem, as they are somewhat rough to unfinished working surfaces from the factory. cylinder latch and stop springs can benefit from being reworked as well. Creep free 2.5#-2.75# crisp triggers have been my results with smooth 8 to 9 lbs double action pulls are my final results. If you are not experienced with the lockworks of these actions for safety reasons don't attempt it yourself, there are plenty of good smiths that will do this work very reasonably for around 50 to 60 bucks, and assure safety with the same results as I am describing, new here but have been doing my own for over 40 years.

I will mention no double action of any manufacturer will be capable of a finer trigger than the single action trigger pull on the Ruger single actions,, my preferred revolver.


----------



## Longhorn1986 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bought my wife an SP101 in .357. That revolver had the single worst trigger I have ever found. Had it worked on and now it's bearable at best. Not even in the same time zone as my Model 60 (or my Model 65) though.


----------

